# Late Night Liars



## JB_Dresden (Jun 15, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new gameshow Late Night Liars? They have these foul-mouthed puppets make statements and human contestants have to decide whether they're lying or not. I know that doesn't sound like much, but these offensive puppets are hysterical. Anybody? Bueller?....


----------



## JB_Dresden (Jun 19, 2010)

Hm. I suppose not.


----------

